# wesentliche Veränderung von Maschinen



## Fluffi (22 August 2022)

Ist eine Modernisierung einer alten Anlage, welche schlussendlich den kompletten Neuaufbau und die komplette Neugestaltung der Software, der Hardware und auch der kompletten Sicherheitstechnik beinhaltet, eine "wesentliche Veränderung" oder nicht? Die Funktion der Maschine, also das wofür sie mal gebaut wurde, wird nicht verändert, evtl. aber minimal erweitert.
Wenn man ganz stupide den Entscheidungsdiagrammen folgt, kann man zum Ergebnis kommen, dass dies nicht der Fall wäre, aber mir scheint das irgendwie nicht logisch. Zudem zielen diese Leitfäden meist nur auf die Änderung einzelner Teilkomponenten und nie auf die Neugestaltung ab.
Bezieht sich das "wesentlich" auf das "Wesen" der Anlage oder auf den Grad des Eingriffs? Meiner Meinung nach ist ein solch großer Eingriff dieser Art eine wesentliche Veränderung, denn es werden ja zentrale Komponenten wie die komplette Logik und Sicherheit wird neu konzipiert. Wenn man das Ganze aus der Sicht des Wesens der Anlage betrachtet, ist es das nicht, denn sie tut danach das gleiche wie vorher.


----------



## Blockmove (22 August 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Ist eine Modernisierung einer alten Anlage, welche schlussendlich den kompletten Neuaufbau und die komplette Neugestaltung der Software, der Hardware und auch der kompletten Sicherheitstechnik beinhaltet, eine "wesentliche Veränderung" oder nicht? Die Funktion der Maschine, also das wofür sie mal gebaut wurde, wird nicht verändert, aber minimal erweitert. Wenn man ganz stupide den Entscheidungsdiagrammen folgt kann man zum Ergebnis kommen, dass dies nicht der Fall wäre, aber mir scheint das nicht logisch. Das "Wesen" der Anlage wird zwar nicht verändert, aber ein Eingriff dieser Art ist doch trotzdem wesentlich im Sinne von sehr groß.


Das Entscheidungsdiagramm lässt viel Spielraum.
Wichtig ist, dass du die einzelnen Punkte begründen kannst.
Also Austausch von Steuerung und Sicherheitstechnik und neues SPS-Programm ist in 99,9% keine wesentliche Veränderung.
Wegfall von Einheiten meist auch nicht. Geringe funktionale Änderungen gehen auch.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann hol dir einen ext. Fachmann dazu. Wir arbeiten da mit TÜV Süd zusammen.


----------



## Fluffi (22 August 2022)

Das heißt ja schlussendlich man kann ein ganzes Atomkraftwerk in Sachen SW+HW neu aufbauen ohne überhaupt eine wesentliche Veränderung vorgenommen zu haben, solange es nur weiterhin ein Atomkraftwerk bleibt?


----------



## Blockmove (22 August 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Das heißt ja schlussendlich man kann ein ganzes Atomkraftwerk in Sachen SW+HW neu aufbauen ohne überhaupt eine wesentliche Veränderung vorgenommen zu haben, solange es nur weiterhin ein Atomkraftwerk bleibt?


Genauso ist es.
In der Regel erhöhst du durch die Modernisierung das Sicherheitsniveau.
In bestimmten Fällen musst du etwas aufpassen. Zum Beispiel kann eine F-Steuerung langsamer sein als die alte Hardware.
Ist dann bei Lichtvorhängen zu beachten.


----------



## Fluffi (22 August 2022)

Aber die Betrachtungsweise impliziert ja, dass lediglich Verbesserungen stattfinden und immer das Gute vom Alten bestehen bleibt. Da fällt ja komplett unter den Tisch, dass bei einem kompletten Neuaufbau auch das was vorher in Ordnung war nun fehleranfällig ist oder gar falsch umgesetzt wurde. Man macht im Grunde eine neue Maschine und hat dennoch das Recht sich hinter der Floskel "keine wesentliche Veränderung" zu verstecken, nur weil es irgendwo so definiert wurde, aber aus technischer Sicht ist diese Veränderung doch absolut da.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 August 2022)

Grundsätzlich geht man davon aus, dass auch davor eine sichere Anlage vorhanden war.
Deine Änderungen dürfen keine Erhöhung der Gefährdung mit sich bringen.
Also eigentlich kann die Maschine hinter der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung auch komplett anders sein (etwas überspitzt), solange keine zusätzliche Gefährdung einhergeht.
Grundsätzlich ist alles gut zu dokumentieren und es hilft das 4-Augen-Prinzip ungemein, das heißt diese Doku von einem Unabhängigen oder Unbeteiligten gegenchecken zu lassen. Entweder ein geeigneter Kollege im Haus, die interne oder externe FaSi oder direkt externe Dienstleister.

Zusätzlich besteht noch die Pflicht im Unternehmen Gefährdungsbeurteilungen zu erstellen und dabei die Anlagen/Betriebsmittel zu analysieren, zu optimieren und/oder zu substituieren. 

Für offensichtliche Fehler muss gehaftet werden ("Vorsatz"). Daher auch Doku und 4-Augen-Prinzip unter geeigneten Personen. Dann fällt Vorsatz eigentlich raus.


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2022)

@Holzmichl 
100% ACK

Bei Umbauten, Modernisierung oder Retrofit ist es immer gut VORHER die Anlage in einen sicheren Zustand zubringen.
Ein Austausch der Sicherheitstechnik kann auch aufgrund der Betriebssicherheitsverordung notwendig sein.
Z.B. Wenn die Max. Gebrauchsdauer (20 Jahre) abgelaufen ist oder eine Anpassung an den Stand der Technik notwendig ist. Gründe finden sich da schon 
Und natürlich kann man da ganz zufällig schon zukünftige Umbauten im Hinterkopf haben.
Kommt es dann zu diesen Umbauten, dann reichen die (nun) vorhandenen Schutzeinrichtungen, damit du zum „richtigen“ Ergebnis beim Entscheidungsbaum der wesentlichen Veränderungen kommst.

Und wie @Holzmichl auch schon schreibt, ist die Gefährdungsbeurteilung wichtig.
Die Betriebssicherheitsverordung ist während der gesamten Lebensdauer der Anlage bindend.
Für die CE gibt es den Begriff der „logischen“ Sekunde.


----------



## Elektriko (23 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Holzmichl
> Für die CE gibt es den Begriff der „logischen“ Sekunde.


Was bedeutet es? Wann benutzt man den Satz?


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es? Wann benutzt man den Satz?


Steht im Zusammenhang bei der Übergabe der Maschine / Anlage vom Hersteller zum Betreiber.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 August 2022)

Moin,

wesentliche Änderungen könnten sein:
- höhere Geschwindigkeiten
- schnellere Beschleunigungen
- stärkere Antriebe
- Konzeptänderungen (Zugang, Arbeitsweise, ...)
- zusätzliche Bewegungsachsen
- höhere Drücke bei Pneumatik/Hydraulik
- Änderungen von Bewegungsrichtungen

keine wesentlichen Änderungen sind:
- Hersteller von Bauteilen ändern (wenn die Sicherheitlevel/Funktionen erhalten bleiben oder übertroffen werden)
- Softwareänderungen
- Änderungen in der Bedienung, wenn keine neue Gefährdung entsteht

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (23 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> wesentliche Änderungen könnten sein:
> - höhere Geschwindigkeiten
> - schnellere Beschleunigungen
> - stärkere Antriebe
> ...



Betonung auf "*können*"
Das Entscheidungsdiagramm bietet dann immer noch genügend Möglichkeiten, dass es keine wesentliche Veränderung wird.


----------



## marscho (25 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wesentliche Änderungen könnten sein:
> - höhere Geschwindigkeiten
> ...


Ich ergänze das nochmal um (auch wieder können, nicht müssen!)
- Änderung des vorgesehenen Bedienpersonals (Maschine für Fachpersonal soll in Behindertenwerkstatt eingesetzt werden)
- Ursprünglich nicht vorgesehene Stoffe sollen nun verarbeitet werden (z.B. statt Metall Kompositwerkstoffe pressen)
- Eine ursprünglich nicht für den ATEX-Bereich vorgesehene Maschine soll nun genau dort eingesetzt werden

Wenn jede Änderung in der Sicherheitstechnik eine potenzielle wesentliche Veränderung darstellen würde, will ja kaum jemand noch umbauen.
Beispiel: Ich stelle fest, dass ein fest angebrachtes Abdeckblech doch häufiger als gedacht genutzt wird (warum auch immer). Dann ist es natürlich besser, hier eine entsprechende sicherheitstechnische Abfrage vorzusehen als gar nichts zu machen. Würde ich jedes Mal die "Gefahr" einer neuen CE-Vergabe haben, passiert wohl eher nix.

Wer mehr wissen will, dem empfehle ich neben dem Interpretationspapier des BMAS auch die "Interpretation des Interpretationspapiers"  der BGRCI.

https://www.bgrci.de/fachwissen-por...n-und-interpretationen-zu-maschinen-allgemein
Da gibts zwei PDFs, einmal eine interaktive Arbeitshilfe als PDF und einmal die Erklärungen dazu mit einigen Beispielen.

PS: Basierend darauf habe ich mir vor einigen Jahren mal eine Excel-Datei gebastelt, die das auf einer Seite darstellt (DIN A3 aber).
PPS: In der kommenden Maschinenverordnung wird das zumindest mal aufgenommen. Wie das am Ende in der Praxis aussieht, wird man sehen. Folgendes Zitat stammt aus dem Verhandlungsentwurf aus diesem Jahr.



> (16) ‘substantial modification’ means a modification of a machinery or related
> product, by physical or digital means after that machinery or related product has been​placed on the market or put into service, which is not foreseen nor planned by the​manufacturer, and affects its safety by​creating a new hazard or by increasing an existing risk which requires:​(i) additional guards or protective devices, whose processing modifies the existing​safety control system, or​(ii) additional protective measures to ensure the stability or mechanical strength of​the machinery or related product;​


----------



## stevenn (25 August 2022)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Aber die Betrachtungsweise impliziert ja, dass lediglich Verbesserungen stattfinden und immer das Gute vom Alten bestehen bleibt. Da fällt ja komplett unter den Tisch, dass bei einem kompletten Neuaufbau auch das was vorher in Ordnung war nun fehleranfällig ist oder gar falsch umgesetzt wurde. Man macht im Grunde eine neue Maschine und hat dennoch das Recht sich hinter der Floskel "keine wesentliche Veränderung" zu verstecken, nur weil es irgendwo so definiert wurde, aber aus technischer Sicht ist diese Veränderung doch absolut da.


wenn du komplett umbaust, muss ja trotzdem alles funktionieren und sicher sein. es muss halt nicht zwingend ein neues KOnformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchgeführt werden.


----------



## s_kraut (31 August 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn du komplett umbaust, muss ja trotzdem alles funktionieren und sicher sein. es muss halt nicht zwingend ein neues KOnformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchgeführt werden.


Schaden würds nicht.

Ohnehin muss der Betreiber - unabhängig vom Alter der Anlage - in geeigneten Abständen prüfen (lassen) ob die Anlage dem Stand der Technik entspricht und ggf. nachrüsten (lassen).
Sollte man sich mM vor einem Umbau anschauen was da alles getrieben/unterlassen worden ist.
Pre engineering contract!


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ohnehin muss der Betreiber - unabhängig vom Alter der Anlage - in geeigneten Abständen prüfen (lassen) ob die Anlage dem Stand der Technik entspricht und ggf. nachrüsten (lassen).
> Sollte man sich mM vor einem Umbau anschauen was da alles getrieben/unterlassen worden ist.
> Pre engineering contract!


Das ist genau die Nummer, mit der man in ganz vielen Fällen die wesentliche Veränderung umschiffen kann.
Vorher die Anlage so sicher machen, dass nachher im Entscheidungsdiagramm die Schutzmaßnahmen ausreichen.


----------



## SPS-Pascal (1 September 2022)

Eine wesentliche Änderung wäre es ja nur dann, wenn durch die Änderung neue Gefährdungen  entstehen oder die Vermeindbarkeit der vorhandenen Gefährdungen verschlechtert wird. In jedem Fall solltet ihr eine Risikobeurteilung erstellen bzw. erstellen lassen und das Maßnahmendiagramm "wesentliche Änderung von Maschinen" durchgehen. Wird dir Anlage dann Sicherheitstchnisch gemäß der RB aufgerüstet solltet ihr da grün sein.
Gruß Pascal


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Mich würde das Thema mal rechtlich interessieren. Was passiert denn, wenn Hersteller A eine Anlage baut, in Verkehr bringt mit CE und allem was dazu gehört. Nach 15 Jahren wird die Maschine durch einen anderen Maschinenbauer B derart modernisiert, dass die komplette Steuerung ausgetauscht wird, also eigentlich alles was ein Kabel hat und ggf. auch ein paar mechanische Elemente, die aber die Funktion der Maschine nicht verändern. Streng genommen wäre das keine wesentliche Veränderung, weswegen ja weiterhin die Konformitätsvermutung des 1. Herstellers gilt. 
Was ist denn im Falle eines Unfalls. An wen wendet sich der Betreiber bzw. die BG? Treffen sich dann beide Maschinenbauer vor Gericht und es wird ausgelotet, wer hier Schuld hat?
Ich stelle mir das sehr schwierig vor denn wenn der 2. Maschinenbauer zwar alle Sicherheitsfunktionen auf dem gleichen Niveau wie vorher umgesetzt hat aber eine davon vielleicht versagt hat, bleibt die Verantwortung dann trotzdem beim CE Erklärer?
In meinen Augen gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Hersteller A hat sich von vornerein nicht an gängige Normen gehalten und/oder falsche Annahmen getroffen und Hersteller B ist fein raus, denn er hat ja nur nachgebaut?
Oder muss das Gericht trotz bestehender CE davon ausgehen, dass Hersteller B das Risiko erneut hätte bewerten müssen und nicht einfach nachbauen darf?
Ich vermute mal dass sich Hersteller B nicht einfach in Sicherheit wiegen kann, nur weil die Konformitätserklärung von Hersteller A gilt, oder?
Das macht die Sache mit der Modernisierung/Retro-Fit glaube ich so schwierig. Man weiß nie, auf welch dünnem Eis man sich damit befindet.
Noch ein anderer interessanter Punkt ist doch die Überwachungspflicht der Hersteller. Hersteller A ist verpflichtet, seine Produkte im Markt zu beobachten (so viel zur Theorie). Was ist denn mit den Maschinen, die irgendwann komplett modernisiert wurden was das Kontroll- System angeht?
Hersteller B gilt nicht offiziell als Hersteller, braucht also nicht zu beobachten?! während Hersteller A in den 20 Jahren Laufzeit beobachten muss, wie sich diverse andere Hersteller an seiner ursprünglichen Maschine austoben?
Leider findet man die tatsächliche Sachlage oft erst nach einem schmerzhaften Urteil vor Gericht raus. Hat da zufällig jemand Erfahrung? 
In großen Betrieben sitzen oft Anwälte und die in solchen Prozessen involvierten Personen kriegen da oft viel interessantes mit. Jemand unter uns vielleicht?

VG


----------



## Elektriko (30 September 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach spielen hier die Gefährdungsbeurteilungen auch eine wichtige Rolle. Die Änderungen müssen auch richtig dokumentiert werden. 
Leider (oder zum Glück) kann man nicht pauschal antworten.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Ich hab da zu wenig Erfahrung. Das Thema Retro-Fit ist glaube ich auch wieder ein tiefer Ozean voller Vorgaben, Normen, Erfahrung und Wissen. Würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2022)

@SPSAlex83 

Nachdem eine Maschine in Verkehr gebracht wurde, gilt primär die Betriebssicherheitsverordung und der Betreiber ist in der Pflicht.
Das CE-Zeichen ist für den Betreiber kein Freibrief ... Es muss eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung erstellt werden. Deren Basis kann und darf die CE-Doku sein. Daher ist auch sinnvoll vom Hersteller die RBU einzufordern und in die GB zu integrieren.
Vor einem Umbau ist erstmal zu prüfen, ob die Anlage sicher ist und wie weit sie vom Stand der Technik abweicht.
Eine unsichere / veraltete Maschine im Zuge einer wesentlichen Veränderung umzubauen ist eine schlechte Idee.
Also zuerst die Anlage in einem ersten Schritt wieder sicher machen und danach die wesentliche Veränderung bewerten.
Bekommt Hersteller B den Auftrag für den Umbau, dann wird er nicht automatisch zum Hersteller im Sinne der CE. 
Der "CE-Hersteller" wird erstmal der Betreiber. Das gilt auch wenn der Orginal-Hersteller den Umbau macht. 
Will man es anders, so muss es vertraglich geregelt werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Spannendes Thema aber mit reichlich Grauzone für nicht Juristen.


----------



## marscho (30 September 2022)

*WICHTIG: Ich bin selbstverständlich kein Anwalt!*


SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Falle eines Unfalls. An wen wendet sich der Betreiber bzw. die BG? Treffen sich dann beide Maschinenbauer vor Gericht und es wird ausgelotet, wer hier Schuld hat?


Wenn wir von einer entsprechenden Schwere ausgehen (Todesfall oder zumindest schwere Verletzungen, offensichtliche Sachen wie Notruf blende ich aus):

*Phase 1: Unmittelbar nach dem Unfall*

Der Notarzt stellt den Tod des Verunfallten fest. In der Folge wird die Rettungsleitstelle verständigt.
Sofern nicht ohnehin bereits vor Ort, wird die Polizei informiert. Diese verschaffen sich einen Überblick und führen einen "Sicherungsangriff" aus. Hierbei werden zunächst einmal hauptsächlich allgemeine Daten wie Namen, Fotos, grobe Beschreibungen erfasst.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird durch die Polizei verständigt. Je nach Situation ist diese dann auch schon vor Ort.
Wahrscheinlich werden auch schon Kripo und BG kontaktiert.
Die Arbeitsschutzbehörde wird informiert. Wer das für einen bestimmten Bereich in Deutschland ist, kann man im Übrigen hier herausfinden: https://lasi-info.com/ueber-den-lasi/arbeitsschutzbehoerden-der-laender
In der Regel wird die Arbeitsschutzbehörde in sehr kurzer Zeit nach einem schweren Unfall vor Ort sein.
PS: Ja, da gibts auch Telefonnummern. Bitte nicht anrufen, nur weil man neugierig ist und was wissen will ^^
Die Arbeitsschutzbehörde informiert den zuständigen Unfallversicherungsträger. In Bayern z.B. sollte das die KUVB (Kommunale Unfallversicherung Bayern) sein.
Natürlich führt die Polizei zudem beweissichernde Maßnahmen durch/sperrt ab/schließt Hallen ab/etc.
Formell muss der Arbeitgeber über das entsprechende Formblatt separat den Unfall melden (§ 193 SGB VII, wird in der Praxis aber oft aufgrund nachvollziehbarer Umstände nicht so eng gesehen). Das gilt natürlich nicht unbedingt für meldepflichte Unfälle, die ohne direkte Beteiligung der Polizei bleiben.
Das bei einem Todesfall Ermittlungen aufgenommen werden *müssen*, kann auf § 159 StPO zurückgeführt werden.
*Phase 2: Ermittlungen*

Die Ermittlungen werden zunächst einmal vor allem von der Arbeitsschutzbehörde organisiert, unterstützt wird sie dabei aber natürlich von Polizei und Staatsanwalt für die Schuldfrage.
Die Behörden werden mit Sicherheit auch Einsicht in die unternehmensinterne Organisation (Schulungen, Unterweisungen, Gefährdungsbeurteilungen(!)) nehmen.
Die BG ist hier zwar nicht "außen vor", aber erst einmal doch nicht direkt zentral beteiligt. Dennoch wird natürlich kommuniziert (mal mehr, mal weniger effizient, ähem...). Sie wird natürlich insofern Informationen sammeln, als dass sie für die Durchsetzung späterer Regressansprüche relevant sein könnten.
Die Behörde wird unter Umständen Stilllegungen anordnen (siehe etwa Urteil VG Regensburg RN 5 K 09.2518 weiter unten). Hierfür reicht selbstverständlich auch eine mündliche Anordnung vorab und das kann auch für vergleichbare Anlagen gelten!
Kommt es dazu, dass ein Sachverhalt strafrechtliche Relevanz besitzt (z.B. "fahrlässige Tötung", § 222 StGB, vllt. auch "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge", § 227 StGB), übernimmt dann eigentlich mehr oder minder die Staatsanwaltschalt (die Behörde wird unter Umständen auf Nachfrage tätig).
Sachen wie Zeugenvernehmungen, weitere Beweisaufnahmen sollten selbsterklärend sein.
Abhängig von den Ermittlungsergebnissen wird Anklage erhoben. Wo das ist, hängt übrigens von der Tatschwere bzw. des möglichen Strafmaßes ab (geht vom Strafrichter beim Amtsgericht bis zur Großen Strafkammer des Landgerichts - Zugunglück Bad Aibling z.B.).
Was sehen wir hier erst einmal vom Hersteller? Genau, gar nichts konkretes. Grundsätzlich ist mit (wir gehen aktuell mal von ordnungsgemäßer und berechtigter aus) Erklärung der Konformität gemäß MRL der Zeitpunkt des Gefahrenübergangs vorhanden. Nach diesem ist der Hersteller aus vielen seiner Pflichten, die zuvor bestanden, entlassen (es gibt natürlich weiter bestehende). Dementsprechend empfehle ich je nach Größe der Maschine übrigens auch die "sicherheitstechnische Abnahme" (CE) und die "Abnahme" in Verträgen getrennt zu definieren.

*Ist der Hersteller deswegen raus? *

Naja, kommt drauf an:
Abhängig von den Ergebnissen in Phase 2 wird der Hersteller kontaktiert. Das muss nicht immer der Fall sein (etwa bei absolut offensichtlichen Manipulationen des Betreibers). Allerdings wird der das dann in der Regel natürlich erst einmal nicht zugeben wollen. In diesem Fall:

Die Arbeitsschutzbehörde kontaktiert evtl. die Marktüberwachungsbehörde (die mit Arbeitgebern erst einmal nichts zu tun hat), diese wiederrum wendet sich dann an den benannten Dokumentationsbevollmächtigten (2006/42/EG, Anhang II 1.A.2). Eventuell macht das aber auch die Arbeitsschutzbehörde direkt. Das muss im Übrigen keine "greifbare" (natürliche) Person sein - vgl. BlueGuide 2006/42/EG § 383 2.
Der Dokumentationsbevollmächtigte hat innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit die Unterlagen bereitzustellen. Verstreicht diese Frist, kann es unangehm werden (Geldstrafen, die deckt auch keine Versicherung ab...).
PS: Im Übrigen ist aber selbst ein persönlich benannter Dokumentationsbevollmächtigter (ich lege Wert auf genau den Namen, da "Bevollmächtiger" etwas komplett anderes ist) nicht persönlich verantwortlich, sondern immer noch die dahinter stehende Firma.
Prinzipiell ist hiermit die formelle Schuldigkeit des Herstellers in diesem konkreten Fall erst einmal getan. Ob seine Arbeit und Doku ausreichend ist, steht dabei natürlich auf einem komplett anderen Blatt.
Ich wollte eigentlich noch mehr schreiben, bei der Textwand lasse ichs aber wohl erst einmal. Einen Punkt muss ich allerdings noch ansprechen:

*"Wer schreibt, der bleibt" - Ich würde das auch allgemeiner formulieren - "Wer dokumentiert, der bleibt"*​
Das gilt für alle beteiligten Parteien, *insbesondere *aber natürlich für den Hersteller. Wie oft ich schon die folgende Situation erlebt habe:

Dokumentation alles penibelst abgelegt, prima. Inklusive entsprechend nachverfolgbarer Historie für Programmstände, SISTEMA, Pläne usw. Jahre später kommt eine Bemängelung vom Kunden wegen Sicherheitsproblemen (muss ja nicht einmal ein Unfall sein). Fotos? Fehlanzeige, wäre ja die Aufgabe einer anderen Abteilung. Tja, jetzt weist mal nach, wer die Änderung ausgeführt hat.​​*Achja, und zu Urteilen noch*

Verständlicherweise gibt es nicht viel, dass öffentlich zugänglich ist. Denn in aller Regel wird man als Hersteller (oder auch als Betreiber) vermeiden wollen, dass es zu einem veröffentlichten Urteil kommt, sich demzufolge vorher auf entsprechende Vergleiche einigen wollen. Beispiele für das, was verfügbar ist, wären etwa (habe ich als PDF mal angehängt):

Landgericht Osnabrück, Urteil vom 20.09.2013 - 10 KLs 16/13
Fahrlässige Tötung eines Azubis wegen manipulierter BWS - Hohe kriminelle Energie verschiedenster Stellen, sogar eines Aufsichtsbeamten der Gewerbeaufsicht. Da hat übrigens auch derjenige Ärger bekommen, der überbrückt hat, auch wenn er nur auf direkte Anweisung seines Vorgesetzten gehandelt hatte.
Verwaltungsgericht Regensburg, Urteil vom 31.03.2011 - Az. RN 5 K 09.2518
Einspruch zur Stilllegung einer Füllziegelanlage - Bediener vom Roboter erdrückt. Besonders interessant ist hier, dass das während des Probebetriebs (vor CE-Erteilung) passiert ist. Der Hersteller hat die entsprechenden Strafen wohlgemerkt so hingenommen, der Betreiber wollte dagegen vorgehen.
(Österreich) 2 Tote bei Einsperrung in Vorwärmofen
Hab ich keinen Urteilstext dazu, es gibt aber entsprechende Artikel, zum Beispiel: https://salzburg.orf.at/v2/news/stories/2800366/index.html
Kernaussage ist, dass die Verunglückten mehr oder minder "selbst schuld" wären. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass das immer so gesehen würde wie hier:
Z_um  Prozessfinale schilderte der neue elektrotechnische Gutachter, Gerhardus De Vries, *dass die Steuerungsanlage der Vorwärmkammer zwar funktional unsicher war*, der tödliche Unfall aber selbst nur durch Einhaltung der betrieblichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu verhindern gewesen wäre._
Ist aber natürlich ohne Detailkenntnisse und die exakte Urteilsbegründung schwer zu beurteilen. Wenn keine der beschriebenen 4 (organisatorischen!) Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gegriffen hat, ist sicher mehr als nur ein wenig schiefgelaufen, aber dennoch.
PS: Ich vermeide Aussagen wie "da war mal was" zu solchen Themen, sofern ich nichts öffentlich zugängliches habe.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

reichlich Lesestoff fürs lange Wochenende, Danke  !
Ich glaube was diese rechtlichen Dinge angeht gibt es viele Fallstricke und es kommt immer auch auf die neuste Rechtsprechung an. Ich lieber bleibe beim programmieren


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2022)

Fakt ist, dass Sicherheitstechnik rechtlich noch nie so einfach war wie jetzt.
Durch die MRL bekommst du für Konstruktion, Bau, Inbetriebnahme in die weiteren Phasen recht gut definierte Vorgehensweise vorgegeben.
Für das Betreiben gibt es die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
Hält man sich daran und dokumentiert einigermaßen, dann ist man schon auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenn man sich bei der RBU vertut und eine Gefahr übersieht, dann ist es in den meisten Fällen nur fahrlässig und eben nicht grob fahrlässig.
Bei einem Unfall wird sowieso nach der Ursache gesucht und der Istzustand der Anlage aufgenommen. Ist die Dokumentation unvollständig, dann ist das unschön, aber noch nicht wirklich dramatisch ... Solange die Anlage sicher ist. Sind aber Mängel oder Manipulation an der Anlage festgestellt worden und es fehlt auch Doku, dann wird es unangenehm.
Ich denke die meisten "aktiven" Konstrukteure sind sich der Verantwortung und der Risiken bewußt. Interessant ist aber oft, wie wenig sich Vorgesetzte und Führungskräfte mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (4 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Sicherheitstechnik rechtlich noch nie so einfach war wie jetzt.
> Durch die MRL bekommst du für Konstruktion, Bau, Inbetriebnahme in die weiteren Phasen recht gut definierte Vorgehensweise vorgegeben.
> Für das Betreiben gibt es die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung.
> Hält man sich daran und dokumentiert einigermaßen, dann ist man schon auf der sicheren Seite.
> ...


Das stimmt. Was die einzelnen Fallstricke angeht ist es nicht gerade unkompliziert aber es wird einem allgemein an Normen schon ziemlich viel vorgegeben, da hast du recht. Wenn man will, kann man also eine Menge daraus ableiten. Absolut genauso sehe ich das mit den Vorgesetzten. Das ist in meinen Augen ein großes Problem. Es gibt durchaus Programmierer und Konstrukteure, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen *wollen *aber schlicht nicht so recht ernst genommen werden. Der Konstrukteur macht schon seiner Natur nach einiges automatisch und durch die berühmte Ingenieurmäßige Praxis. Wenn es aber darum geht mal nen Kurs besuchen zu dürfen oder sich während der Arbeitszeit intensiv in das Thema einzuarbeiten, dann wird da meist keine Zeit für eingeräumt. Ich kenne das aus vorherigen Unternehmen leider so, dass viele Programmierer zwar an der Safety SPS programmieren aber schlicht die einfachsten Grundlagen nicht verstanden haben. Halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Als Vorgesetzter war mir das damals ein großes Anliegen, für alle Programmierer einen Grundlagenkurs zum Thema Maschinensicherheit und für die Safety Programmierer einen entsprechenden Safety Kurs beim Hersteller zu bekommen. Leider wurde mir für diese Dinge kein Budget eingeräumt. 
Es geht schon allein darum, dass ein Programmierer/Inbetriebnehmer, der einen Maßgeblichen Anteil an der Sicherheit der Anlage hat und am Ende die Sicherheit durch Testen seiner Funktionen auch offiziell abnimmt, nicht "dümmer" sein kann als ein Kunde, der sich damit auskennt.
Wenn ein Entwickler der Safety Steuerung und des Programms nicht mal die Nummer 13849 kennt, dann finde ich das mehr als bedenklich. Gott sei Dank ist das bei meinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber völlig anders. Hier "darf" ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigen und auch die Richtung vorgeben.


----------



## s_kraut (4 Oktober 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Was die einzelnen Fallstricke angeht ist es nicht gerade unkompliziert aber es wird einem allgemein an Normen schon ziemlich viel vorgegeben, da hast du recht. Wenn man will, kann man also eine Menge daraus ableiten. Absolut genauso sehe ich das mit den Vorgesetzten. Das ist in meinen Augen ein großes Problem. Es gibt durchaus Programmierer und Konstrukteure, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen *wollen *aber schlicht nicht so recht ernst genommen werden.


Das ist aber nicht das Problem des Konstrukteurs/Programmierers. Am Besten selber mit Protokoll führen - wer schreibt der bleibt.
Wenn ein Manager sich über die Fachmeinung hinwegsetzt und verursacht damit Schaden und oder Leid, befindet er sich irgendwo zwischen grob fahrlässig und vorsätzlich.


SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Der Konstrukteur macht schon seiner Natur nach einiges automatisch und durch die berühmte Ingenieurmäßige Praxis. Wenn es aber darum geht mal nen Kurs besuchen zu dürfen oder sich während der Arbeitszeit intensiv in das Thema einzuarbeiten, dann wird da meist keine Zeit für eingeräumt.


1. Wenn dich das Thema echt interessiert, dann wirst du es dir selber organisieren können. Dann ggf. ein passenden Arbeitgeber wählen, mit deinen selber erworbenen Fähigkeiten - oder bei einem Arbeitgeber bewerben, der die Weiterbildungen anbietet oder bezahlt.

2. Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, dann sag das deinem Vorgesetzten dass du dich damit nicht auskennst und es dich nicht interessiert und dann steht er nach wie vor in der Verantwortung das kompetent zu deligieren. Der AG ist verantwortlich.

PS zu 1.: ehrlich gesagt, die Weiterbildungen sind keine einmalige Endlösung.
Sondern eher so was wie ein Türöffner, da werden mal die Punkte aufgezeigt. Wenn du die Materie praktizieren magst, dann musst du die Details kennen und dich intensiv damit auseinander setzen.

So als Zwischenlösung für 1. bei AG mag ned kann man dir die DGUV empfehlen, da gibt es einiges an Unterlagen für gratis. Klar - die Unfallversicherung argumentiert konservativ - im eigenen Interesse. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2022)

Bei Sicherheitstechnik bist du als Konstrukteur immer in der Pflicht und zwar persönlich.
Du bist verpflichtet dir über die richtige Ausführung Gedanken zu machen.
Dieses Verfahren wurde in der MRL festgeschrieben.
Verfügst du nicht über die notwendige Sachkunde musst du die Aufgabe ablehnen.
Der Vorgesetzte darf dich nur mit Aufgaben betrauen, wenn du dazu befähigt bist.
Obwohl ich seit mehr als 10Jahren F-Steuerungen programmiere, musste ich erst vor kurzem einen Siemens Kurs dazu besuchen. Nicht für mich, sondern für meinen Chef. Jetzt hat er einen aktuellen Nachweis.
Das Selbe kommt jetzt nochmal zur 13849. Schulungen zu Retrofit und sicheren Betrieb gab´s auch schon.
Je mehr der nachweisbare Qualifikation der Mitarbeiter hat, umso einfacher für den Chef.


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Verfügst du nicht über die notwendige Sachkunde musst du die Aufgabe ablehnen.


Ist das wirklich so schwammig formuliert?
Das ist doch stark von der Mentalität des jeweiligen Mitarbeiters abhängig, ob er sich befähigt fühlt. Erstens es zu tun oder zweitens es abzulehnen.
Ich kenne da so einige Mitarbeiter aus ursprünglich nicht deutschen Kulturkreisen, die würden nie im Leben zugeben, etwas nicht zu können...
Andersrum kenn ich Mitarbeiter aus anderen ürsprünglich nicht deutschen Kulturkreisen, die würden dem Chef niemals widersprechen, wenn der sagt, fahr mal da schnell hin und mach das mal schnell...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das ist doch stark von der Mentalität des jeweiligen Mitarbeiters abhängig, ob er sich befähigt fühlt.


Was würde Waldy wohl sagen, wenn ihn jemand fragt: Könnten Sie Änderungen am F-Programm an unserem 400FH System durchführen?
Fühlt er sich befähigt oder nicht?


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> So als Zwischenlösung für 1. bei AG mag ned kann man dir die DGUV empfehlen, da gibt es einiges an Unterlagen für gratis. Klar - die Unfallversicherung argumentiert konservativ - im eigenen Interesse. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


Hast Du da mal ein par Links?


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schwammig formuliert?


Ja es ist letztlich so schwammig formuliert.
Sieht man ja eigentlich auch daran, dass du keinerlei Prüfung ablegen musst, um Sicherheitstechnik zu machen.
Hängt nur von dir und deinem Vorgesetzten ab.


----------



## s_kraut (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hast Du da mal ein par Links?


Na klar.

Allgemeines (sehr gutes Einsteigerwerk, gibt es auch gratis aus Print, liegt einer zuhause bei mir und einer am Schreibtisch):





						IFA Report 2/2017: Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen - Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849
					

Der Report stellt die wesentlichen Inhalte der Norm DIN EN ISO 13849 in ihrer dritten Ausgabe von 2016 vor und erläutert deren Anwendung an zahlreichen Beispielen.




					www.dguv.de
				




Antrieb mit FU:





						IFA Report 4/2018: Sichere Antriebssteuerungen mit Frequenzumrichtern (3. Auflage)
					

Der IFA Report 4/2018 behandelt den Einsatz von Antriebssteuergeräten, die Sicherheits-Teilfunktionen nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 umsetzen.




					www.dguv.de
				




Embedded Software:





						Praxisgerechte Umsetzung der Anforderungen für sicherheitsbezogene Embedded- Software nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 (IFA Report 1/2020)
					

IFA Report 1/2020 soll Entwicklern als Ergänzung, Interpretationshilfe und Richtschnur für die praktische Umsetzung der Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 dienen.




					www.dguv.de
				




Matrixmethode:





						IFA - Publikationen: Sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungssoftware von Maschinen – Die Matrixmethode des IFA (IFA Report 2/2016)
					

Mit der Matrixmethode des IFA kann man Anwendungssoftware von Sicherheitsfunktionen normgerecht spezifizieren, validieren und dokumentieren.




					www.dguv.de
				




Sicherheitsfunktion auf Standard-SPS?








						Kann mit einer Standard-SPS PL c erreicht werden?
					

Maschinensteuerungen: Kann mit einer Standard-SPS PL c erreicht werden? DGUV Test positioniert sich zur Norm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 für sichere…




					publikationen.dguv.de
				




Aber lesen musst du schon selber


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2022)

Eine gute Ergänzung zum IFA-Report sind die Schaltungsbeispiele
https://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/schaltungsbeispiele_ifa_rep_02_2017.zip

Wie gesagt ... Sicherheitstechnik war noch nie so einfach


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ... Sicherheitstechnik war noch nie so einfach


im Maschinenbau ist da vermutlich auch schon meistens das Bewusstsein dafür vorhanden... In der Prozessautomatisierung sind immer ganz schnell alle bei der Besprechung verschwunden, wenns um das Thema Safety geht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hoffe mal in der Chemie o.ä. siehts etwas besser aus.


----------



## s_kraut (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> im Maschinenbau ist da vermutlich auch schon meistens das Bewusstsein dafür vorhanden... In der Prozessautomatisierung sind immer ganz schnell alle bei der Besprechung verschwunden, wenns um das Thema Safety geht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hoffe mal in der Chemie o.ä. siehts etwas besser aus.


Wollt grad sagen: kommt drauf an.
Aber ja - Richtung Chemie und Pharmazie treiben das Thema schon, va. bei Neuanlagen. Da geht es halt auch um größere Schadensausmaße, die keine Versicherung versichern will, wenn nicht alles im Detail geprüft ist.


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2022)

geht halt schon damit los, wann gilt die 62061, wann die 61511 und wann sonst noch irgendwas anderes...


----------



## s_kraut (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> geht halt schon damit los, wann gilt die 62061, wann die 61511 und wann sonst noch irgendwas anderes...


wenn es um Maschinensicherheit geht 62061 (Sicherheitsendschalter Eingreifschutz, Türzuhaltung)
wenn es um Prozesssicherheit geht 61511 (Überdruckabschaltung, Levelswitch uvm)

Die Verwirrung kenn ich auch, grad wenn die Kollegen das nicht als täglich Brot haben.


----------



## ducati (5 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> wenn es um Maschinensicherheit geht 62061 (Sicherheitsendschalter Eingreifschutz, Türzuhaltung)
> wenn es um Prozesssicherheit geht 61511 (Überdruckabschaltung, Levelswitch uvm)
> 
> Die Verwirrung kenn ich auch, grad wenn die Kollegen das nicht als täglich Brot haben.


ja... manchmal überschneidet sich das aber... Bei uns noch zusätzlich noch mit Normen vom DVGW (also Gas/Wasser) bzw. RLT-Richtlinie.

Wir machen viel Ver-/Entsorgungstechnik/Verfahrenstechnik für alles mögliche in der Industrie (also MSR dafür)...

Und was ist z.B. bei ner Türzuhaltung für eine Verfahrenstechnische Anlage. Oder ich übergebe "SIL"-Signale an eine Maschine...

Teilweise noch Überschneidungen mit Gebäudesicherheit, also Brandmeldeanlagen/Gefahrmeldeanlagen usw...

Es tangiert mich halt nur am Rande, aber manchmal komm ich halt schon zu Inbetriebnahmen, wo ich mir denke, ob das mal jemand im Gesamtzusammenhang überrissen hat. Dann kann ich halt mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, ob ich zuschalte oder nicht...


----------



## s_kraut (5 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ja... manchmal überschneidet sich das aber... Bei uns noch zusätzlich noch mit Normen vom DVGW (also Gas/Wasser) bzw. RLT-Richtlinie.
> 
> Wir machen viel Ver-/Entsorgungstechnik/Verfahrenstechnik für alles mögliche in der Industrie (also MSR dafür)...
> 
> Und was ist z.B. bei ner Türzuhaltung für eine Verfahrenstechnische Anlage. Oder ich übergebe "SIL"-Signale an eine Maschine...


Mir is eigentlich persönlich Wurscht, wo der SIL demand herkommt - ich bin Elektroingenieur/Planer/Errichter.
Mein Konstrukteur (Maschinen) fordert halt eine Sicherheitsfunktion und nennt das SChutzziel z.B. SIL2 für unbeabsichtigten Anlauf bei geschlossener Türe und wie oft ungefähr das Ding auf und zu gemacht wird und die Hardware (Sensor). Oder eine Lagertemperaturüberwachung ohne SIL.
Mein Prozessingenieur fordert eine andere Sicherheitsfunktion und nennt das SChutzziel z.B. SIL2 für eine Lagertemperaturüberwachung im Exbereich Zone 21.
Jetzt muss meine SChaltung beide Schutzziele abdecken und zwar im höchst geforderten SIL. Im dümmsten Fall kriegt er die Rückmeldung dass das mit der Hardware (Sensor) leider nicht geht und er soll nächstes mal früher kommen.

Spannend ist, wenn Ex-Schutz mit fordert. Dann muss man teils die SIL von unterschiedlichen Funktionen, die das gleiche SChutzziel haben (Zonenreduktion) aufaddieren. Da lässt sich die TRGS725 drüber aus.


ducati schrieb:


> Teilweise noch Überschneidungen mit Gebäudesicherheit, also Brandmeldeanlagen/Gefahrmeldeanlagen usw...
> 
> Es tangiert mich halt nur am Rande, aber manchmal komm ich halt schon zu Inbetriebnahmen, wo ich mir denke, ob das mal jemand im Gesamtzusammenhang überrissen hat. Dann kann ich halt mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, ob ich zuschalte oder nicht...


Wenn es einfach wäre, könnt ja jeder daherkommen und Anlagen bauen.


----------



## s_kraut (5 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Mir is eigentlich persönlich Wurscht, wo der SIL demand herkommt - ich bin Elektroingenieur/Planer/Errichter.
> Mein Konstrukteur (Maschinen) fordert halt eine Sicherheitsfunktion und nennt das SChutzziel z.B. SIL2 für unbeabsichtigten Anlauf bei geschlossener Türe und wie oft ungefähr das Ding auf und zu gemacht wird und die Hardware (Sensor). Oder eine Lagertemperaturüberwachung ohne SIL.
> Mein Prozessingenieur fordert eine andere Sicherheitsfunktion und nennt das SChutzziel z.B. SIL2 für eine Lagertemperaturüberwachung im Exbereich Zone 21.
> Jetzt muss meine SChaltung beide Schutzziele abdecken und zwar im höchst geforderten SIL. Im dümmsten Fall kriegt er die Rückmeldung dass das mit der Hardware (Sensor) leider nicht geht und er soll nächstes mal früher kommen.
> ...


Schon cool wenn man sich dabei ertappt, wie man mit sich selber ein Dialog führt.
Aber für Euch:
Ich hab einige wenige Fachspezialisten von div.Firmen und Prüfstellen gesprochen und alle samt haben immer auf eine Trennung von SIL und ATEX hingewiesen.
Man spezialisiert sich und man kapselt sich halt ab.
Wenn man genau hinschaut, dann sind die Welten eng verwoben - und das ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (6 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> So als Zwischenlösung für 1. bei AG mag ned kann man dir die DGUV empfehlen, da gibt es einiges an Unterlagen für gratis. Klar - die Unfallversicherung argumentiert konservativ - im eigenen Interesse. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


Also die ganzen ifa Dokumente haben mir anfangs auch sehr geholfen. Dennoch bilden auch die ganzen Schaltungsbeispiele noch lange keine komplexen Anwendungen ab. Das Problem ist in meinen Augen, dass die ganze Behandlung immer nur aus der Sicht sieht: Ich habe einen Schaltplan, also mache ich mal ein Blockdiagramm für Sistema draus. Aber es geht doch schon los, wenn ein E-Konstrukteur aus dem PLr erst mal den Plan erstellen muss. Das hinterher zu abstrahieren und ins Sistema zu kriegen ist dann eine andere Baustelle.



s_kraut schrieb:


> PS zu 1.: ehrlich gesagt, die Weiterbildungen sind keine einmalige Endlösung.
> Sondern eher so was wie ein Türöffner, da werden mal die Punkte aufgezeigt. Wenn du die Materie praktizieren magst, dann musst du die Details kennen und dich intensiv damit auseinander setzen.


Sehe ich auch so. Der Kurs öffnet einem die Augen dafür, dass das Thema nicht so trivial ist wie man vielleicht meint. Es liegt ein stückweit im Interesse bzw. der Pflichtwahrnehmung des Konstrukteurs dann tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen. 
Ergänzende Kurse wie Sistema Anwendung, Siemens Kurs für F-Programmierung etc. sind dann ein Zusatz und wenn ein Zertifikat dabei rauskommt hat man nebenbei was zum Aushängen bzw. der Teilnehmer für seine Vita.
In unserem Business gehört das halt mit zu den Pflichten. Hilft aber nix, der AG muss da mitziehen bzw. hat hier sogar die Vorbild Funktion und muss sich mit seinen Pflichten auskennen und diese auch umsetzen. Ich finde dass der AG einem MA auch gewisse Zeit einräumen muss sich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Da wird der zeitliche Faktor der Normrecherche etc. oft unterschätzt. Es kann in meinen Augen nicht sein, dass diese Dinge in die Freizeit ausgelagert werden müssen! Ich habe schon über die simpelsten Dinge lange Recherche betrieben und mit Kollegen diskutiert. Vielleicht ein Fall, für den ich mal ein Thema aufmache und auf die verschiedenen Meinungen gespannt bin.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ... Sicherheitstechnik war noch nie so einfach


Ich bin mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob das alles tatsächlich immer vereinfacht. Bei so vielen Leitfäden, Normen, Richtlinien, Beispielen ist man hinterher oftmals verwirrter als vorher.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob das alles tatsächlich immer vereinfacht. Bei so vielen Leitfäden, Normen, Richtlinien, Beispielen ist man hinterher oftmals verwirrter als vorher.



Bei der Suche fange ich bei den einschlägigen Herstellern an.
Dann DGUV und BG.
Wenn es da brauchbare Beispiele gibt, dann reicht mir das.
In die Normen werfe ich ganz selten einen Blick. Da interprediert man gerne etwas falsch oder versteht einfach die Formulierung nicht.
Und wenn das alles nicht reicht und ich zu doof bin, dann hole ich mir Hilfe von einem vernünftigen Safety-Experten.
Bevor ich mich selber tagelang rumplage, lasse ich meinen Arbeitgeber lieber 1200-1500€ zahlen und hab es dann schwarz auf weiss.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei der Suche fange ich bei den einschlägigen Herstellern an.
> Dann DGUV und BG.
> Wenn es da brauchbare Beispiele gibt, dann reicht mir das.
> In die Normen werfe ich ganz selten einen Blick. Da interprediert man gerne etwas falsch oder versteht einfach die Formulierung nicht.
> ...


Viele Zulieferer kommen da auch entgegen weil sie wollen ja auch morgen noch Zulieferer sein.
Aber ja: wenn es ins Detail geht dann zeigen sie manchmal auf den Münzeinwurf.


----------

